# Looking for participants willing to talk about their experiences of infertility



## deeharvey

Have you have had trouble conceiving a baby and have you sought treatment for infertility?

Or have you suffered a miscarriage?

We are researching a new 360 VR film that will be based on the experiences of couples who are going through, or have been through fertility treatment.

We would like to speak to people who are willing to talk to us about their own personal experiences of infertility.

We are looking to talk to people at any stage of their fertility journey.

For more information, please contact Dee at:

[email protected]
07950 913477

You are not committing to anything by getting in touch and all information will remain confidential.

You must be 18 and over and living in the UK.


----------

